# Joe Riggs Lost Last Night, Still in Bellator?



## math2tor (Dec 17, 2008)

Riggs lost to a guy who was fighting above his weight class and was probably 20 lbs lighter than Riggs. Wonder if Riggs will still get his Bellator shot?

http://topmmanews.com/2011/01/28/wreck-strong-and-proud-quick-results/


----------



## math2tor (Dec 17, 2008)

Play by play of the event. Riggs got dominated http://topmmanews.com/2011/01/29/wreck-strong-and-proud-play-by-play/


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well is Riggs actually in the Bellator tournament. If he is then I don't think there is anything that can be done. But if he isn't they should probably give him one or two fights before a tournament!


----------



## math2tor (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't think he is in a tournament. Just going to fight on some shows.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well maybe after a few fights he can earn his way back onto the next middleweight tournament. But after a fight like this he needs a rebound match in Bellator before anything else. Maybe they can through him in as an alternate!


----------



## math2tor (Dec 17, 2008)

What they really need to do is sign Mein for the 170 tournament. He dominated Riggs.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well from what I understand they actually aren't doing a middleweight tournament this season so that they can do a lightheavyweight tournament. That could definately give Riggs a chance to actually earn his way into the next middleweight tournament. It's probably better that way for next season!


----------

